# Website Re-design



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Aug 9, 2011)

My landing page was just re-designed.  Please take a look and let me know if it is too confusing or if you like it as is.  
Thanks for the help!!

Asheville NC Wedding Photographer | Asheville Wedding Photography


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 9, 2011)

Still with the splash click to enter page? You have a link to your blog on your actual page that opens in a new window, which some find annoying. 

I never understood the "click to enter" splash page. *shrug*


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah, the site is flash so the splash page really makes a difference for indexing.  thanks

anybody else?


----------

